# webmin + apache help



## jigglywiggly (Nov 2, 2009)

So I installed webmin from the ports, that went fine I went to connect to the freebsd server and connected to webmin successfully, but I don't see apache there. (It is installed and running), so in the search I typed apache and it showed me the module to load apache, so I don't know if this is right but for:


Apache server root directory: (I put) /usr/local
And for Path to httpd executable: (I put) /usr/local/www/apache22/

Then I click on and it says The Apache server executable /usr/local/www/apache22/ does not exist. If you have Apache installed, adjust the module configuration to use the correct path.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 2, 2009)

[cmd=]which httpd[/cmd].


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't know, if I'm completely honest, this will clear things up I hope.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 2, 2009)

I gave you a command to type ... 'which httpd'. Try it. which(1)


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 2, 2009)

o i c
/usr/local/sbin/httpd


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 2, 2009)

So I put that in as the path to httpd, and it still says it does not exist, I also just tried putting /usr/local/sbin and still no go :?


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone? I don't think setting up apache with webmin should be so mind boggling 
EDIT: Got it working I just uninstalled it (make deinstall) then deleted the old configuration folder, which I forgot was where.
Then installed it again, added apache, and the default settings were right except for the httpd.conf, I put /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf works now.


----------

